# 

## gorgyus

jak w temacie.
jaka farba do scian?
nie chodzi mi o producenta ale o rodzaj.lateksowa ,akrylowa czy zwykla emulsja?
tynki mam zwylke CW zagruntowane sniezka .
prosze o porade bo mam dylemat a tesciu upier sie na emulsje.(bo tak kiedys malowano i juz)
dziekuje za podpowiedzi
pozdr Grzegorz

----------


## bzykos

Ja od kilku lat używam lateksowych i jestem zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## zetka

Zdecydowanie lateksowa, łatwo można zmyć wszelkie zabrudzenia a co za tym idzie nie trzeba będzie tak szybko powtarzać malowania  :wink:  Bardzo sobie chwalę przy 2 psach w domu  :big grin:

----------


## dyz

Każdą z nich ... byle dobrą,  te nazwy to tylko marketingowe chwyty.

----------


## EZS

zależy kto maluje
lateksowa bradziej śmierdzi. I dłużej. Jak się maluje zamieszkały dom, ma to znaczenie. Jak nikt nie mieszka a maluje "ktoś" to lateks lepszy w użytkowaniu.
Ale lateks a lateks to róznica. Inna jest "pory roku" (kto to robi?) - dużo jej wychodzi,  inna beckers (a kupiłam na droższym, podobno szwdzkim podkładzie a i tak do bani) a jeszcze inna tikurilla (mam najlepsze wspomnienia). Ciekawe, czy te różnice wynikają z ilości tego lateksu w lateksie   :Roll:

----------


## dyz

Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...

----------


## klimaw

> Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...


Ta teza na podstawie czego?  :cool:

----------


## EZS

> Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...


Jeżeli to prawda, to nawet lepiej. Lateks uczula.

----------


## dyz

> Napisał dyz
> 
> Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...
> 
> 
> Ta teza na podstawie czego?


Teza? Tezę należy udowadniać a to stwierdzenie na podstawie danych technicznych farby "lateksowej" pierwszego lepszego producenta  :smile:  ot choćby tu http://www.dyrup.pl/~/media/PL/DIY/T...06%202745.ashx

----------


## j-j

A czy w przypadku gdy dom jest ocieplony stryro i ma jeszcze kupe wilgoci technologicznej to dawanie farby lateksowej nie zatrzyma w murach właśnie tej wilgoci bo przecież lateks jest chyba paroszczelny?
Ja chciałem lateks ale właśnie to mnie trochę zastanowiło.

pzdr

----------


## freetask

> Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...


ale jest inna niż emulsja  :Smile:  emulsję można zdrapać ze ściany - tak jakby pomalować akwarelką, a lateksowa farba "odchodzi płatami" trochę jak olejna tylko olejna się kruszy  :Smile:   Po zostawieniu nieumytego pojemnika z resztkami farby można było te resztki oderwać w jednym elastycznym płacie - nawet było to czyszczenie wygodniejsze niż umycie  :Smile:  Zastanowiłem się wtedy, patrząc na ten kawałek farby, który wyglądał jak kawałek jakiegoś tworzywa czy gumy: czym ja pomalowałem ścianę? Ale, że była już pomalowana, to nie zmywałem  :wink:

----------


## dyz

j-j zajrzyj pod link który podałem w poprzednim poście  :smile:  Te farby "lateksowe" mają bardzo wysoką paroprzepuszczalność! Ich lateksowość to zwykły marketing - bo wbrew powszechnym opiniom to też jest farba emulsyjna, może trochę lepsza a napewno droższa  :smile:

----------


## j-j

> j-j zajrzyj pod link który podałem w poprzednim poście  Te farby "lateksowe" mają bardzo wysoką paroprzepuszczalność! Ich lateksowość to zwykły marketing - bo wbrew powszechnym opiniom to też jest farba emulsyjna, może trochę lepsza a napewno droższa


Dzięki  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## EZS

> A czy w przypadku gdy dom jest ocieplony stryro i ma jeszcze kupe wilgoci technologicznej to dawanie farby lateksowej nie zatrzyma w murach właśnie tej wilgoci bo przecież lateks jest chyba paroszczelny?
> Ja chciałem lateks ale właśnie to mnie trochę zastanowiło.
> 
> pzdr


a w praktyce ja malowałam niewyschnięte w pełni ściany. Wyschły jak złoto. Nawet za bardzo, znowu mam sucho w domu, kurcze, jak w blokach...

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

> Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Witam,niedawno byłam w podobnym wątku,gdzie też sugerowano się tym co na opakowaniu jest napisane.Różni producenci stosują różne mieszanki,zresztą stale udoskonalane .Nie umieszczą szczegółowego info składu bo konkurencja nie śpi ,a dla konsumenta i tak nie wiele by wniosła.Tu masz np.link innej firmy,która już umieściła w składzie:

http://www.majic.pl/pl/farby/wodne/z...ne/id_250.html
http://www.majic.pl/pl/farby/wodne/w...ne/id_256.html
__________________________________________________  __________
Farby lateksowe  są na bazie wodnej dyspersji polimerowej,czyli spoiwo  stanowi tutaj dyspersja wodna spolimeryzowanych żywic i kauczuków.A lateks to głównie kauczuk(34-37%) i woda(52-60%),pozostałe to białka,cukry,żywice i sole mineralne.
__________________________________________________  __________
A tu masz wyjaśnienie na link,który zamieściłeś,czyli info odnośnie składu na który się powoływałeś:

http://www.zitp.ch.pwr.wroc.pl/files...ie_lateksu.pdf - Podobne strony

Pozdrawiam.  :Wink2:

----------


## FlashBack

> jak w temacie.
> jaka farba do scian?
> nie chodzi mi o producenta ale o rodzaj.lateksowa ,akrylowa czy zwykla emulsja?
> tynki mam zwylke CW zagruntowane sniezka .
> prosze o porade bo mam dylemat a tesciu upier sie na emulsje.(bo tak kiedys malowano i juz)
> dziekuje za podpowiedzi
> pozdr Grzegorz


sam tynk jest najmniej wymagajacym podlozem  :smile:

----------


## dyz

> Napisał dyz
> 
> Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Witam,niedawno byłam w podobnym wątku,gdzie też sugerowano się tym co na opakowaniu jest napisane.Różni producenci stosują różne mieszanki,zresztą stale udoskonalane .Nie umieszczą szczegółowego info składu bo konkurencja nie śpi ,a dla konsumenta i tak nie wiele by wniosła.Tu masz np.link innej firmy,która już umieściła w składzie:
> 
> http://www.majic.pl/pl/farby/wodne/z...ne/id_250.html
> ...


Argumenty sensowne i nie sposób nie przyznać racji  :smile:  ale ... jakbyś mogła jeszcze wyjaśnić  :smile: 
Piszesz, że farby lateksowe to dyspersja wodna ... itd itp ... natomiast zwykła emulsja akrylowa to też dyspersja wodna żywic ... Podajesz dokładny skład lateksu i dobrze  :smile: , no ale brak informacji o ilościach pewnych składników w farbie tylko to zwykły marketing. Jak sama piszesz dla konsumenta to żadna różnica co jest w składzie, "więc nazwijmy to w sposób chwytliwy to się lepiej sprzeda". Skład dokładny nie jest podawany nie ze względu na konkurencję bo zbadanie tego to w chwili obecnej żaden problem, konkurencja wie bardzo dokładnie co się w puszce konkurenta kryje. Przy czym znajomość a wykorzystanie samemu identycznego składu to już sprawa dla prawników  :smile:  No ale żeby nie bić piany mam małą prośbę bo widze, że się dobrze orientujesz czym naprawdę różni się farba akrylowa od lateksowej i ile tego lateksu w lateksie jak to już ktoś określił wcześniej  :smile:

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Ok.*dyz* Z nazwą marketingową się zgadzam.Ale czy można mieć im to za złe.Kupując farbę pod nazwą lateksowa,wiesz jak będzie wyglądać na ścianie,a jakby zaczęli pisać dokładny skład i nazywali farbę według składnika użytego w największym procencie to wiele by nie sprzedali.Nie zmienia to jednak faktu,że twierdzenie" nie ma tam krzty lateksu " nie jest prawdziwe.  :Wink2:  
Nie wiem czy dobrze Ciebie zrozumiałam,ale czy chcesz żebym podała Tobie ,czym różni się lateksowa od akrylowej?Bo pytanie: ile lateksu w "lateksie" to nie do mnie,tylko do producentów,bo stałych proporcji nie ma.  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:  [/b]

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

[quote="gorgyus"]jak w temacie.
jaka farba do scian?
nie chodzi mi o producenta ale o rodzaj.lateksowa ,akrylowa czy zwykla emulsja?
tynki mam zwylke CW zagruntowane sniezka .
prosze o porade bo mam dylemat a tesciu upier sie na emulsje.(bo tak kiedys malowano i juz)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jeśli chodzi  o podłoże to nie ma znaczenia jakie ,z wyjątkiem tynku wapiennego na który nie stosuje się farby akrylowej.
Polecam farbę akrylowo-lateksową(lateksowa farba akrylowa),która jest wodną dyspersją polimerów( rozcińczalnikiem jest woda),farba wysychając,mimo specyficznego zapachu oddaje wodę.Powłoka jest trwała(zasługa akrylu) oraz elastyczna(zasługa lateksu),cechuje się wysoką odpornością na szorowanie na mokro,ma dobrą przyczepność do podłoża,może być stosowana w pomieszczeniach o podwyższonej wilgotności,nadaje się także do pomieszczeń ,w których ściany narażone są na uszkodzenia np.przedpokój(lub cały dom jak są małe urwisy  :Wink2:  )

Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał dyz
> 
> Kłopot w tym, że w fabie lateksowej nie ma krzty lateksu ...
> 
> 
> Ta teza na podstawie czego?


Składu recepturowego. Nikt nie stosuje dziś emulsji poli butadienowych do farb wewnętrznych.

Po angielski dyspersja - określana jest czasem jako lateks.
Stąd przyjęta nazwa dla klasy wyrobu.

W rzeczywistości to emulsyjna farba akrylowa (w zależności od producenta - ten sobie może nazywac wszystko jak mu się podoba)  o podwyższonej zawartości spoiwa, stąd lepsza odpornośc do pomieszczeń wilgotnych i intensywnie eksploatowanych.

Nie pozostaje to w żadnej relacji do w/w zapachu.
Zapach zależy najczęściej od rodzaju użytego spoiwa  i ilości pozostałych monomerów. Nie zależy to od klasy farby , ale wyłącznie producenta (farby i spoiwa)

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

*Sp5es napisał:*




> Nikt nie stosuje dziś emulsji poli butadienowych do farb wewnętrznych


Owszem teraz nie,ale to nie znaczy że nie może być.Ważnym aspektem w technologii polimeryzacji jest uzyskanie produktu o możliwie niskiej zawartości wolnych monomerów ze względu na ich powiedzmy potencjalną toksyczność i czasami silny zapach,oraz zwiększenie poziomu lotnych związków w finalnym wyrobie.Dlatego obecnie stosuje się WODNE dyspersje polimerów w farbach,tynkach itd.W latach 80 i 90 stosowano polimery akrylowo-uretanowe czy akrylowo-silikonowe.Ale jak w/w postach,przeciętnego Kowalskiego nie obchodzi jaki teraz dokładny skład mają farby,tylko jak będzie wyglądać przykładowo na ścianie.Dlatego nazwa "marketingowa"ma jemu w tym pomóc.A ten wątek zacytowany przez Ciebie wątek odnosił się ogólnie do twierdzenia,że w farbie l. nie ma l.




> Po angielski dyspersja - określana jest czasem jako lateks.


Nie wiem,może się mylę,ale dyspersją (nie z ang.) nazywamy stabilną zawiesinę bardzo drobnych cząsteczek w wodzie(lub innym medium).Dyspersja,która ma duży wpływ na właściwości produktów,jest jednym z najważniejszych surowców w tynkach polimerowych i  innych materiałach powłokowych.Jeśli się mylę to sorry,może za mało świata poznałam.




> (w zależności od producenta - ten sobie może nazywac wszystko jak mu się podoba)


I tu się z Tobą zgadzam,jak zaznaczyłam zresztą na początku.




> Zapach zależy najczęściej od rodzaju użytego spoiwa i ilości pozostałych monomerów.


W reakcjach polimeryzacji monomery tworząc polimer tracą cząsteczki takie jak woda.Sam przyznałeś że teraz farby/tynki są w składzie inne niż kiedyś. Przecież to troska o środowisko naturalne jest główną przyczyną szybkiego rozwoju spoiw do systemów wodnych farb ,czy tynków.
Uzyskiwane parametry produktów zależą od receptury,dokładności prowadzenia procesu technologicznego a także jakości użytych surowców.Więc Twoje stwierdzenie,że:



> Nie zależy to od klasy farby , ale wyłącznie producenta (farby i spoiwa)


 jest troszkę mylne,chyba że pisząc "klasa"nie miałeś na myśli jakości tylko rodzaj.To wtedy się z Tobą zgadzam.

Pozdrawiam.

 :big grin:  [/b]

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

mała próba

----------


## coulignon

moje 3 grosze:
farby lateksowe - z reguły określa  się w ten sposób farby sformułowane na spoiwie jakim są rózne odmiany polioctanu winylu
farby akrylowe - spoiwo akrylowe częściej styrenowo akrylowe.
farby emulsyjne - pod tą nazwę mozna podciągnąć wszystko.

Tyle teorii. W praktyce nazwy są kreowane przez działy marketingu i cięzko się połapać co jest czym. 
W zasadzie ciężkoteż  jest wyróżnić którąś farbę jako zdecydowanie lepszą. Rodzaj spoiwa ma raczej drugorzędne znaczenie (farby wewnetrzne) Ważniejsza jest receptura. 
Marki: Magnat jest przyzwoity. Dyrup jest bardzo dobry. Beckers - nie próbowałem - ale ma dobre opinie.  Raczej unikać Duluxa. Za dużo w niej marketingu a za mało całej reszty która w farbie być powinna.

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

[quote="coulignon"]moje 3 grosze:
farby lateksowe - z reguły określa  się w ten sposób farby sformułowane na spoiwie jakim są rózne odmiany polioctanu winylu
farby akrylowe - spoiwo akrylowe częściej styrenowo akrylowe.
farby emulsyjne - pod tą nazwę mozna podciągnąć wszystko.

*"couli"*,że rzeknę pieszczotliwie,w końcu można powiedzieć,że nasze myśli się" pokrywają"  :Wink2: 




> Dyrup jest bardzo dobry. Beckers - nie próbowałem - ale ma dobre opinie. Raczej unikać Duluxa. Za dużo w niej marketingu a za mało całej reszty która w farbie być powinna.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Tu też się zgadzam.Na Dulux'sie można się zawieść,natomiast co prawda z Beckers'em miałam do czynienia ładnych parę lat temu ,ale pozostawił u mnie miłe wspomnienia.  
> P.

----------


## kasia00492

Witam. Za niedługo z mężem chcemy zrobić remont salonu i zachęcona opiniami z internetu zastanawiam się nad farbą lateksową. Jakie firmy polecacie?? Teraz na rynku jest tego mnóstwo i ciężko się zdecydować a nie chciałabym po roku musieć znowu malować...

----------


## Arek74

jakieś nowe trendy?
jakieś nowe opinie?

nie malowałem około 7 lat i chciałbym się dowiedzieć od *użytkowników* czym się teraz maluje i co polecacie?

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Wszystko zależy od tego co chcesz malować. Kuchnia? Salon? etc..  dalej czy ma to być mat czy satyna oraz jakie ma mieć właściwości.

----------


## Arek74

i kuchnię
i salon
i sufity
i korytarz
wszystko  :wink: 

jeżeli chodzi o doradztwo, to oczekuję:
jacy producenci, konkretnie jakie produkty, krótki opis jak kryją, wydajnośc...ewentualnie, żeby nie wdawać się w szczegóły, to jakie maja użytkownicy odczucia.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

przedstawie to na podstawie Caparola:
kuchnia - tutaj jest pare wyborów. ja bym postawił na latex samt 10 w satynie albo premium color w macie. Obie pierwsza klasa na szorowanie, z tym że lepiej latex.
salon - capasilan. świetna siła krycia. długi czas otwarcia i ładna matowa biel. Druga klasa na szorowanie tak wiec zawsze można przemyć. Jest też capacolor ale to już słabsza parametrami farba, jednakże nadal jest to porządna farba.
sufity - jak wyżej. Capasilan świetnie się nadaje i łatwo się maluje
Korytarz - można dać latex samt 10, ewentualnie jakąś odporną na zabrudzenia technikę dekoracyjną np: VarioPutz. tutaj wybór jest naprawdę duży, zależy co się komu podoba.

Każda mniej więcej 7m2 z litra. Co do siły krycia to zależy co mamy pod spodem i jaka jest chłonność podłoża. Zazwyczaj najlepiej zastosować farbę podkładową i raz nawierzchniową. i mamy pewność że te dwa malowania pokryją nam wszystko.

----------


## Arek74

dziękuję za reklamę Caparola

poczytałem trochę i na tą chwilę skłaniam się coraz bardziej do farb zza oceanu, czyli Majic, BM, Para

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> dziękuję za reklamę Caparola
> 
> poczytałem trochę i na tą chwilę skłaniam się coraz bardziej do farb zza oceanu, czyli Majic, BM, Para


Ależ proszę nie ma za co  :smile:

----------


## kamihi

> przedstawie to na podstawie Caparola:
> kuchnia - tutaj jest pare wyborów. ja bym postawił na latex samt 10 w satynie albo premium color w macie. Obie pierwsza klasa na szorowanie, z tym że lepiej latex.
> salon - capasilan. świetna siła krycia. długi czas otwarcia i ładna matowa biel. Druga klasa na szorowanie tak wiec zawsze można przemyć. Jest też capacolor ale to już słabsza parametrami farba, jednakże nadal jest to porządna farba.
> sufity - jak wyżej. Capasilan świetnie się nadaje i łatwo się maluje
> Korytarz - można dać latex samt 10, ewentualnie jakąś odporną na zabrudzenia technikę dekoracyjną np: VarioPutz. tutaj wybór jest naprawdę duży, zależy co się komu podoba.
> 
> Każda mniej więcej 7m2 z litra. Co do siły krycia to zależy co mamy pod spodem i jaka jest chłonność podłoża. Zazwyczaj najlepiej zastosować farbę podkładową i raz nawierzchniową. i mamy pewność że te dwa malowania pokryją nam wszystko.


Jak cenowo wyżej wymienione farby??

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> Jak cenowo wyżej wymienione farby??


 Zależy która. Jest tego trochę  :tongue:

----------


## KolorowySłoń

> A co sądzicie o farbach firmy rafil i sigma. Widziałem je w jednej hurtowni budowlanej ale zupełnie nie znam tych marek i nie wim czy sie zdecydować na nie. Potrzebuję farby do wnętrza, dobrze ścieralnej


Czyli odpornej na szorowanie? satynowa czy matowa?

----------


## tanie-malowanie.pl

Dzień dobry,
Na początek należy wyjaśnić, że oba rodzaje farb: lateksowe i akrylowe są farbami emulsyjnymi. Dobór farby zależy oczywiście od budżetu, ale przede wszystkim od miejsca, w którym będziemy malować. Farby lateksowe charakteryzują się wyższą odpornością na ścieranie niż farby akrylowe, dlatego poleca się je w miejscach gdzie ściany mogą się zabrudzić jak np. klatka schodowa, czy pokój dziecka. Niedawno poświęciliśmy temu tematowi obszerny wpis blogowy w którym znajdziesz odpowiedzi na swoje pytania ----> https://tanie-malowanie.pl/farba-let...-czy-akrylowa/

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowni Państwo,
Dobra farba powinna być wydajna, zapewniać skuteczne krycie i być łatwa w aplikacji – również dla hobbystów, którzy wykonują remonty samodzielnie. Rekomenduję wybór Śnieżki Plamoodpornej, która jest dostępna w 48 gotowych kolorach. Farba może być stosowana na różne podłoża – od tynków tradycyjnych, poprzez płyty GK, na tapetach kończąc. Tworzy powłokę, która zapewnia trwałość koloru, odporność na plamy, szorowanie na mokro i środki czystości.

----------

